# Strength - Before & After Poll



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

Coming off natural lifting focusing on power and strength only. Going to get back into the game after about 4 years since my last cycle.
Curious to see where I am at and where I am going in comparison to others. Talking strength here.

Here is the lift criteria 1 RM: (if you don't do it like this, then don't put a wt b/c it doesn't count)

Bench:Conventional width, no half fucking reps, no spot obviously. 
Squat: Low back Squat, parallel or below (nothing pisses me off more than a half squat)
Overhead Press: Standing conventional OHP, Front, no push press, no knee bend.
Deadlift: Conventional 

*Age: 33
Height: 71.5"
Wt: 212
BF%: ?

Before Cycle:
Bench:305
Squat: 405
Deadlift:475
(OHP: 195)
3 Lift Total: 1184 lbs

After:
To be updated*


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 18, 2013)

whats your cycle look like?


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

I am just going to jump back in with straight Test E 500/wk x 12 with an AI and see how it goes.  Thoughts?  
I was thinking about adding some Var because I have gained some BF/fluffiness lifting natural and eating a shit ton.  Though I have read this won't help much and might interfere.  I'll just tighten up the diet.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 18, 2013)

Var will help you tightesn up and is great for strength.  not sure what your cycle history is, but if you have experience with it....Tren is the king for strength gains.


----------



## DF (Feb 18, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> I am just going to jump back in with straight Test E 500/wk x 12 with an AI and see how it goes.  Thoughts?
> I was thinking about adding some Var because I have gained some BF/fluffiness lifting natural and eating a shit ton.  Though I have read this won't help much and might interfere.  I'll just tighten up the diet.



Your a PL Bro! Eat up!.... don't let the other Power lifters see that var in your cycle.....lol


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Var will help you tightesn up and is great for strength.  not sure what your cycle history is, but if you have experience with it....Tren is the king for strength gains.



Thanks for the advice.  Never been on anything except test E a couple years ago.  Probably just go that way again at least at first.

Well the girl has already said "honey I like you were how you were before" aka honey you may be strong but your a fat ass. So that being said, I think I am going to go back to focusing a little more on the looks for a while.  Besides, I am a 33 yo vet with a fucked up back.  I don't think I am going to be putting too much more on the squat bar anyway...  

I just want to look pretty like you guys again!  (I saw some other real gay shit on this forum so I thought this would be ok lol)


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Your a PL Bro! Eat up!.... don't let the other Power lifters see that var in your cycle.....lol



LOL maybe start drinking a gallon of whole milk a day again.  I also saw a dude on here that eats a whole pie before bed, maybe I will add that in as well!


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 18, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Never been on anything except test E a couple years ago.  Probably just go that way again at least at first.
> 
> Well the girl has already said "honey I like you were how you were before" aka honey you may be strong but your a fat ass. So that being said, I think I am going to go back to focusing a little more on the looks for a while.  Besides, I am a 33 yo vet with a fucked up back.  I don't think I am going to be putting too much more on the squat bar anyway...
> 
> I just want to look pretty like you guys again!  (I saw some other real gay shit on this forum so I thought this would be ok lol)



i'm right with you on that one bro!  I'll be 35 in April and i don't need to be trying to bench press a car anymore, keep injuring myself and my body just can''t handle it.  All i care about is what i look like now.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 19, 2013)

Here at si we call it gayavar.  Lol


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 19, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Here at si we call it gayavar.  Lol



now that, my friend, is funny.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok so now you got me thinking about and researching Tren.  It looks too good to be true and from what I seen that shit can be harsh depending on the individual.  Still it looks like the fucking beast of the AAS world.

I see a couple recommendations and correct me on or add to these:

1) If it is your first tren cycle, do not use Tren E because if you have a negative reaction you want it gone asap.  You should use acetate but my only concern with that is...I don't want to have to pin every other day.

2) I would run it with test but the dosage of both is my concern, and frequency.

3) It is non-aromatizing but still run an AI.  Thoughts on this?

4) Anything else to add, stories, experience.

Shit looks awesome, but harsh.  I am all ears fellas...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> I am just going to jump back in with straight Test E 500/wk x 12 with an AI and see how it goes.  Thoughts?
> I was thinking about adding some Var because I have gained some BF/fluffiness lifting natural and eating a shit ton.  Though I have read this won't help much and might interfere.  I'll just tighten up the diet.




You wanna be strong so you wanna run gayvar? Only thing that does is give you a strong sphincter so you can grip your boyfriends junk when he's inside you...

Be a man.

600 Test
500 NPP
50 to 100 Drol

You'll get huge

You'll be a beast

You'll lose body fat but who cares...

Wait on the tren... That would be like opening your presents before christmas.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You wanna be strong so you wanna run gayvar? Only thing that does is give you a strong sphincter so you can grip your boyfriends junk when he's inside you...
> 
> Be a man.
> 
> ...



Oh man he is going to be happy!  Especially because he has a small pecker. 

Thanks for the advice.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 19, 2013)

Wait, fuck, I don't need to be that fucking crazy. I have to stand up in my bros wedding in June.  Everyone will be like WTF!?! 

I like the stack, maybe scaled back a bit.  I know, I know, I'm a big fucking sissy...


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Ok so now you got me thinking about and researching Tren.  It looks too good to be true and from what I seen that shit can be harsh depending on the individual.  Still it looks like the fucking beast of the AAS world.
> 
> I see a couple recommendations and correct me on or add to these:
> 
> ...



PoB's cycle is the Cat's Meow for a PL. When you're ready to run Tren - perhaps your next cycle - I would def start with Tren A such that you can clear it from your system quickly if you encounter intolerable sides. Running an AI is largely dependent on the dose of Test you run with it. Some on this board advocate low(er) Test and high(er) Tren. For a first time run, you could roll 200 test / 400 Tren and I think you'd get good results. Your AI then could be just aromasin at 12.5 Mg eod (pretty standard dose) but you'll want Caber on hand to keep prolactin sides at bay from the Tren. 

Good luck, Mate and good on ya' for taking the long-term perspective.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2013)

*Strength - Before &amp; After Poll*



Dtownry said:


> Wait, fuck, I don't need to be that fucking crazy. I have to stand up in my bros wedding in June.  Everyone will be like WTF!?!
> 
> I like the stack, maybe scaled back a bit.  I know, I know, I'm a big fucking sissy...



Then don't run the drol. It'll puff your face out. So if you don't want a moon face then just run the NPP and Test. Those aren't high doses.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 19, 2013)

I am an ugly mofo anyway so I think I will skip the drol lol.  I appreciate all the input gentlemen. Roger on the doses POB, thanks.


----------

